# Cool jumping spider



## orionmystery (Jun 5, 2012)

At first glance, I thought it was a Camaricus maugi crab spider. Peeping through the viewfinder, I was surprised to discover that it was a jumping spider, one that looked almost like a Camaricus maugi crab spider. 




Jumping spider...IMG_5208 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jumping spider...IMG_5218 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Check out the chelicerae



Jumping spider...IMG_5203 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jumping spider...IMG_5183 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Jumping spider...IMG_5229 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


----------



## groan (Jun 5, 2012)

Love it!
That is the least-hairy JS i've ever seen!


----------



## Dracaena (Jun 5, 2012)

Nice 3th one with the chelicerae. And razorsharp as always!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 6, 2012)

Dracaena said:


> Nice 3th one with the chelicerae. And razorsharp as always!


 


groan said:


> Love it!
> That is the least-hairy JS i've ever seen!



Thanks, Dracaena, groan.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 6, 2012)

Jam up good work on #3, Kurt. Good series overall to boot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 6, 2012)

WOW! All I can say is WOW!  lol! Nice!


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, G, Charlie!


----------



## charlie76 (Jun 8, 2012)

I want your macro lens


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 8, 2012)

You folks and your jumping spiders...lol.  Very cool shots...but um...have you ever had one jump on you?  I always wonder about that but never ask.  lol


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 10, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> I want your macro lens


 


Ernicus said:


> You folks and your jumping spiders...lol.  Very cool shots...but um...have you ever had one jump on you?  I always wonder about that but never ask.  lol



Thanks for the comment,s charlie76, Ernicus.

Ernicus - ha..of course...all the times...just need to be patient with them


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 10, 2012)

charlie76 said:


> I want your macro lens



What you mean, Charlie, is that you want Kurt's ability to spectacularly light his subjects with his gear, post process in a non-destructive way, and find fantasticly strange subjects that most of us don't see. I understand. I'm in the same boat


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Ernicus said:


> You folks and your jumping spiders...lol.  Very cool shots...but um...have you ever had one jump on you?  I always wonder about that but never ask.  lol



As Kurt said... yes! But have never had one bite yet. It is funny, but I almost consider them friendly, like a very small puppy dog or something. (is that some sort of *Anthropomorphism? *LOL!)

You should try this... next to a creek, there is a large patch of old dead reeds, and the ground is covered in an inches thick layer of old dead reeds, leaves, etc. It is loaded with Funnel Weaver spiders.. every step you see dozens of them. Imagine laying down in those reeds.. and focusing on one of the Funnel Weaver lairs. You can barely see him/her/it in there.. and wait patiently for the spider to come to the end of his funnel so you can get a really cool shot. 

I forgot to mention, you are wearing shorts and a loose tank top. You can feel some of the other Funnel Weavers (and who knows what else) crawling over you. Your girlfriend is behind you going "YECH... you are COVERED with spiders"...lol! Your chosen subject never cooperates.. and you never get the shot you want. When you finally stand up, some of the spiders that got beneath your shirt  bite you, because of the movement, and they feel trapped. You take your shirt off and your GF brushes off about a dozen of the spiders (Gently... at your request!). You make a promise to yourself not to wear a shirt next tiime, so the spiders don't get trapped. And you know there WILL be a next time, until you get the shot you want!

Is that a little twisted, or what?

Yes.. this is a true life adventure of a certain photographer that loves macro more than life!  :bounce:


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 10, 2012)

so your girlfriend needs a camera to take a shot of you getting up from the reeds covered in spiders.  lol


----------

